# Low Carb lifesavers!



## Rob Babcock (Jul 5, 2005)

Just thought I'd post a few things that are awesome for those of us eating low carb:

1) Low Carb buns-  I try to avoid bread, for the most part, but occasionally nothing less than a bun will do.  Mostly this is for summer grill season when everyone is having hot dogs or cheeseburgers.  In my area you can buy _Village Hearth_ brand hotdog and hamburger buns in either whole wheat or italian style.  Either has only 11 net grams of carbs.  Being able to indulge in a burger or sandwhich certainly lessens the feeling of sacrifice.

2) Low Carb Wraps/Tortillas- There are actually many on the market now, and unlike early ones these are basically as good as the full-carb types.  Sam's Club here carries _Carb Choppers_, which are very large & soft light wheat wraps.  With only 6 net grams of carbs with no trans fats or hydrogenated oils, these make superb wraps and fantastic quesadias.  Also very good are _Mama Lupa's_- they're a bit thinner and smaller and perfect for tacos.  They net out to only 3 grams of carbs and taste very much like the full-carb thing.  Finally, _Mission _makes a low carb version that's as soft and white as a normal tortilla- it's almost impossible to tell from a full-carb one.  The downside to the _Mission_ ones, sadly, is that they use hydrogenated oil.  If you don't mind that, though, they're the way to go.  Being able to make a taco or queso' can really ease the lo-carb monotony, especially if you're in the VERY restrictive early phases.

3) Pork Rinds-  I especially like _Randolf's_ brand.  The Wal-Marts here carry both the _BBQ_ and _Salt & Pepper_ flavors, and both are superb.  These are perfect for satisfying your salty/greasy chip jones and are great with a burger.  You won't miss chips at all, and the porkies are completely carbless!

4) Sugarfree Jello- Jello makes a great dessert, with zero carbs and not a lot of calories.  I make mine with 1/2 hot water and 1/2 no-carb fruit drink (eg Wall Marts _Clear American).  _It's a guilt-free dessert that's cool and tasty.  For an added treat, you can top with cream whipped with _Splenda_.  Very nice.

5)  Butter- I'm serious here.  Try blanching your veggies and sauteeing them in a bit of butter.  Asperagus is especially good this way, and so is zucchini.  I love to stir fry zucchini, sliced mushrooms, peapods & red peppers as a side dish with a steak or chop.

These are just a few things that can add some variety to a low carb menu.  I eat lots of whole foods like veggies and meat, especially steaks and bacon wrapped pork chops.  Tossing in a few low carb treats can keep things interesting and keep you from getting that sad, deprived feeling!

Anyone have any other low carb favorites that they use to spruce up their meals?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 5, 2005)

BTW, I'm finally under 200 lbs for the first time in, um, well a long time!  A couple presidents, at least!  In all I've lost maybe 90-95 lbs and have kept off the weight for about 2 years now.  Part of this is Atkin's, and of course a bit I credit to Matt Furey's _Combat Conditioning_ program.  The latter is a recent addition, just the last couple months, so mostly the low carb thing is working for me.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 5, 2005)

*Low-carb continued*

Been low-carbing for 7 years and the yearly health stats just keep improving. I do plan regular "breakouts" to test different recipes and it never does any damage.

These are excellent pointers - in the not too recent past, some of the low-carb stuff was nasty and incredibly expensive.

Cabbage is another good staple. I use it as a noodle replacement for stroganoff and as a rice replacement for Chinese dishes. Saute it with butter, onions, and bells, to get rid of the cabbagey taste first.

Haven't had any luck with cauliflower, though, have you? It still tastes pretty much like dirt, or something close to it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions and a big pat on the back to you!!!!!!  I love the low carb tortilla wraps.

If you don't have a stovetop smoker you should get one.  They add a whole new meaning to flavor.


----------



## htc (Jul 5, 2005)

Congrats Rob, that's such a big accomplishment!

Low carb staples in my pantry/fridge: veggies (of course), beans/lentils/split peas, and squash. I love squash soup and spaghetti squash!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 6, 2005)

I just had spaghetti squash on the 3rd.  I do eat a lot of cabbage, too- usually stir fried in some butter and oil.  Obviously there's a lot of low carb stuff.  But it's nice to have a few "indulgences" now and then.

Anybody a fan of low carb candy?  I really like the _Russell Stover_ ones.  They're so good that I can't stand regular candy anymore- it's just too sweet. _RS_ makes pretty good sugarless gummi bears, too.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 6, 2005)

I almost forgot another really good one- _Carbdown Flatbread_.  Very very tasty, and good for wraps, sandwhiches, little pizzas and bruschetta.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 6, 2005)

Way to go Rob! I started up again with low carb, The first go round, I lost 30 pounds. Then came the holidays and you know how that goes. I've been on it for a week now and have lost 5 pounds. May I suggest Dreamfields pasta. It has 5g digestible carbs per serving. A serving is 3/4 cup, dry. When I go to my fav Italian restaurant, I bring along a little baggy of cooked pasta and order my meal pasta-less. Good stuff......wasabi


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have to look for that, Wasabi.  Good low carb pasta would be very appealing- most of it tastes like cardboard!


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 6, 2005)

*low-carb pastas*

Dreamfield's is fabulous. And not expensive. There is another brand - R&F - that bills itself as "reduced carb" pasta. It has lasagna, which I haven't seen in Dreamfield's. Unfortunately, Wal-Mart phased out all the low-carb stuff a few weeks ago, and there is no other place nearby for low-carb that isn't waaaay too pricey. 

Also, there is a brand called CarbSense foods that has some baking mixes, biscuit mix, lemon cookie mix that's really good. Pricey, too, unless it's on sale (closeout at Wal-M. natch).

Old London makes a Carbsensible Italia appetizer toast that is really tasty with cheese or whatever on top. Again, a phaseout in our area, but good while it lasted.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 6, 2005)

Alas, a lot of stores are phasing out low carb products. It's so hot lately, so for a cool lunch I have a shake made with a product called Muscle Milk that I buy freom GNC. The Mocha Joe is out of this world. This morning I had the Root Beer Float flavor blended with 1cup Carb Countdown milk and 1/2 a can of diet rootbeer and lots of ice. Very good. Muscle Milk has 12g total carbs, 2g d. fiber, and 6g sugars per serving. A serving is 2 scoops, but I use 1 for my shakes. CC milk has 3g net carbs. Taste just like a root beer float.

I also like Carb Options super chunk peanut spread made by Skippy. 3g net carbs for 1 tablespoon. I found no difference in the taste from regular pb.

Rob, go to the Dreamfields website if you cannot find it in your area.


----------

